# [H] EU-Blackrock] The Chosen Féw sucht Progress orientierte Spieler !



## Tang (10. Oktober 2014)

Schönen guten Tag.

Anscheinend haben wir Dein Interesse geweckt und vlt. können wir Dich schon bald in unserer Gilde begrüßen.

VORWORT:

Die Gilde The Chosen Few ( EU - Blackrock {PvP} ) besteht schon seit 2008 und hatte mit SoO &#8222;sozusagen&#8220; Raid-Pause, nach langer Überlegung entschieden wir uns, ein neues Raid Projekt mit 4 (5) Raidtagen ab WoD einzuführen, um mind. unter die ersten TOP 3 Gilden auf dem EU- Server &#8211; Blackrock zu kommen. Ziel ist nachwievor der Realmfirst.
Wir sind ein spaßiger Haufen, die großen Wert auf einen gepflegten Raid legen, sowie hohe Ts Aktivität.
Die meisten haben von uns schon seit Jahren Progress Erfahrung auf höchstem Niveau und spielen ihre Klasse schon seit Classic.

Raid Zeiten:

(Mo), Mi, Do, Sa, So
20:30 Uhr &#8211; 24:00 Uhr

Montag optional, wird im Progress benutzt

Zu Progress Zeiten wir ab Release des Raides ab 11Uhr geraidet. 

Farmstatus:

1-2 Raid Tage
ab 20:00 Uhr je nach vorrankommen

WAS WIR ERWARTEN:

Itemlvl Mind 560
HC XP erwünscht
Raid-Atendance von mind > 90% im Progress
stabile Internetverbindung
leistungsstarker Rechner
Du solltest Deinen Twink genauso gut beherrschen wie Deinen Main
Char´s ständig gepflegt halten.
Klassenverständniss ist ein Muss
Ebenso sind Bosskenntnisse selbstständig zu erlernen, es gibt genügend Guides
Spielerisch solltet Ihr auf Top Niveau spielen

WAS WIR BIETEN:

Erfahrene Raidleitung, die Jahrelange Progresserfahrung vorweisen kann
Ebenso natürlich eine erfahrene Gildenleitung
20er-Mythic Raid
Raiden auf Höchstem Niveau
Natürlich, einen TS3 Server
angenehmes Gildenklima
Gildeninterne Aktivitäten (CM Gold, Old Sql Raids, etc...)

WAS WIR SUCHEN:

Verstärkt suchen wir folgende Klassen:

2 Mage's
1 Schurke
2 Eulen
1 Katze
1 Enhancer
2 Eles

Solltest Du nicht zu den oben stehenden Klassen gehöhren, aber dennoch von dir behaupten können auf einem hohen Niveau zu Spielen, zöger nicht uns anzuschreiben! Gute Spieler haben immer die möglichkeit sich in unserem Raid zu etablieren, und sich zum Stammkader Hochzuarbeiten.
Bei uns gilt, DER BESTE SPIELT.
Haben wir Dein Interesse geweckt? Denkst Du, Du passt zu uns? Bist Du spielerisch als auch menschlich für unsere Gilde eine Bereicherung?
Dann Melde dich einfach unter folgendem Battletag: Raizyn#2771 - und bereite folgende Daten vor:

Name
Alter
Herkunft
Charname
Charklasse
Armory-Link
Skillung
Online Zeiten
! Logs !

Wir freuen uns auf deine Bewerbung!

Raizyn#2771 
Berger#2312 
Für mehr Informationen

The Chosen Fêw &#8211; EU Blackrock


----------

